# A few more Box calls and a Copper Pot



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 8, 2013)

A few calls I have been working on the past couple weeks. Not sure if I have posted any of them before, so forgive me if I have. Thanks for looking!

Mike


http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3955.jpg 
Mahogany & Maple Box with Purple heart Inlay. Purple heart Paddle with Yellow Heart Inlay.
Super Raspy on the back end.....I love this combo.


http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3959.jpg 
Crotch Walnut & Mahogany Box with Cherry Inlay. Maple Paddle with Walnut Inlay.


http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3966.jpg 
All Crotch Walnut. Notice the paddle is curved with the soundboards. Just something I wanted
to try, and it sounds pretty good. Had a heck of a time tuning this one though.


http://i75.Rule #2/albums/i290/prowler53/IMG_3978.jpg
Padauk & Oak Copper over Glass with Turkey spur shaped sound ports. Hickory Striker with Padauk
and Yellow Heart.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 8, 2013)

The All Crotch Walnut call is spectacular and the Spurs are a neat touch. I've done turkey tracks for my sound holes before and they were a big hit! Great calls - keep posting


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 8, 2013)

That is some amazing work!!!


----------



## myingling (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work ,,always like lookin at box calls


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks all!
Brent....I'm working on that tutorial. I may have it done sooner than expected. BTW...Anyone know if I can change my user name here on WB? I'm now using RizzardiCustomcalls for my website, and I've managed to change
the user name on other forums. Just cant seem to figure out how to do it on here.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 9, 2013)

Love your work nice. Rick


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 10, 2013)

Those are cool. Very inspiring. They put ideas in my head. So many things that I could do differently. Thanks for posting. Beautiful.


----------

